# online TRT prescriptions



## Streetglide83 (Oct 10, 2019)

howdy group. I got to thinking( yes it does hurt) is there any reason I cannot order a blood test through an online TRT. use my wifes blood sample. and send it back with  my info.
I should very easily get a script.

very frustrated, got some junk t-500. fee like if have the flu soo bad I shut down, hurt, ache, just want to lay around. cant find any replacement. I don't trust mofo's round here. really just want to try to get legit gear with the paper to go with it. 
on the upside that garbage makes my dick hard as a rock, and makes me wanna bang when im not curled up in the fetal position shaking and whining like a bitch. 


has anyone tried this method of getting trt. I don't need much, although if I could find legit shit on the steady I would opt for more dose.
but im really just trying to stay healthy. 
im no bodybuilder, I love to train. I try to eat clean, but I lose energy so fast when I eat clean to lose weight, even when I just cut the junk out, Im drained by day 2 or 3 and my workouts are a chore.
it had been many years, but I have done many cycles.
very low doses mostly, I get profound experiences on the low side, never needed high doses.
again im not goin for the bodybuilder physique
I am 36
300lbs
have always had to fight tooth and nail to get slimmed down, and can never hold it.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 10, 2019)

Yeah that’s not how this works.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 10, 2019)

it's t500, so 500mg/ml, that's why it's crippling. 
getting crazy boners? may be legit stuff, why not get a blood test to verify that?
if it is, order some t200.
pretty sure if u sent in ur wife's blood they would automatically know it's from a female.
300lbs? what is your height???


----------



## Jin (Oct 10, 2019)

What are your actual blood test numbers?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 10, 2019)

You don’t just send off your blood lol. You have to go to a lab and prove your identity. You can’t say here, take my wife’s blood. Thats not how this works. 

Go to a doctor. Have real lab work done. See where you’re at. Hell post it up here so we can assist.


----------



## snake (Oct 10, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You don’t just send off your blood lol. You have to go to a lab and prove your identity. You can’t say here, take my wife’s blood. Thats not how this works.
> 
> Go to a doctor. Have real lab work done. See where you’re at. Hell post it up here so we can assist.



Even if he could this, and he can't. His wife's total testosterone level would come back at 30 mg/dL. You don't think that would send up a flag? lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 10, 2019)

And estro through the roof


----------



## Raider (Oct 11, 2019)

If you’ve done cycles in the past especially without pct you might very well be ready for TRT. Get bloods and see where your at buddy


----------



## Streetglide83 (Oct 11, 2019)

While i do not know where my labs are.
I had a doc ask me to do blood after asking me shit ton of questions, completeing unrelated to my visit.
Cdl physical.
He insinuated he could help me with trt.
After labs came back, he said nothing he can do.
I realize what yall are saying regarding labs, been thinking bout that.
But after some research, some online trt test are done at home with a prick of the finger, and send back in.
It seems to me that may be a loophole in the approach to get script.
I also thought of my wifes level. Which is why i am curious if anyone has tried.
Far as i can tell you dont meet with anyone, they call and treat you over the phone.

Additionally, the t500 is 
250 e
250 cyp
And the source is not dependable..
Homemade, far as im concerned junk.

I will look for a place to do labs..
And get back.


----------



## snake (Oct 11, 2019)

You may find what you're talking about above but it's not cheap. And no one is going to scrited you 500mg of test a week.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2019)

snake said:


> You may find what you're talking about above but it's not cheap. And no one is going to scrited you 500mg of test a week.



100-200 is where they will put you most likely....

& thats based upon shitty numbers.  You could get 50-80mg a wk or nada


----------



## Streetglide83 (Dec 31, 2019)

so I finally goy my numbers guys,
my test is 470, I am assuming by what im finding online, 
I am not low enough to trt.
What do you all think?


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2019)

Doubtful...


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 1, 2020)

Streetglide83 said:


> so I finally goy my numbers guys,
> my test is 470, I am assuming by what im finding online,
> I am not low enough to trt.
> What do you all think?



Most doctors wouldn't, but an online clinic may.  Be prepared for your monthly costs to be similar to a car payment.


----------

